# Servlet und JSF (URL-Rewriting)?



## nimo22 (16. Apr 2008)

Bei Servlets hab ich die Möglichkeit über web.xml einen symbolische URL zu vergeben, also z.B. heißt das Servlet "NewServlet", im Browser erscheint jedoch "HelloWorld"


```
<servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>NewServlet</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>/HelloWorld</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping>
```


Gibt es bei JSF auch die Möglichkeit, URL-Rewriting vorzunehmen, 
also z.B. wenn die JSF "Hello.jsf" heißt,
soll diese im Browser unter "HelloWorld" (ohne Endung) angezeigt werden. 

Wie geht das? Muss (kann) ich das unter "faces-config.xml" einstellen??

dank vorab

gruß


----------



## Gast (16. Apr 2008)

Funktioniert bei JSF genauso. Also auch in der web.xml.


----------



## maki (16. Apr 2008)

Ist aber beides kein URL Rewriting...


----------



## nimo22 (16. Apr 2008)

wie nennt man sowas sonst? URL-Mapping?

und mit welchem Tag mach ich das?

Genauso wie bei Servlets mit "<servlet-mapping>"?


```
<servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>NewServlet</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>/HelloWorld</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping>
```


----------

